# GIGABYTE BIG CASES



## dlonra (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi!

Im planning assemble new desktop pc and one thing that i wanted this time is considerin a Gigabyte gaming cases as i really like how it looks... I am not building this pc for gaming purposes mainly but just want to have this kind of cases... Does this cases requires a much bigger PSU capacity considering that it has a lot of fans built in it... Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi dlonra :wave:

The PSU capacity is governed purely by the PC components, rather than the case. The biggest power-usage is mostly the graphics-card, followed by the mobo+CPU, sound-card, drives then fans and lights (if fitted). The power used by the fans is minimal and PSU's are mostly all the same size.

For more info about choosing your PSU, have a read here - '*CHOOSING AND UNDERSTANDING A POWER SUPPLY UNIT*'. It explains what to look for, what to be wary of and TSF-recommended best brands etc. :wink:


----------



## dlonra (Mar 5, 2012)

@werebro thanks! Maybe you can give me some tips between gigabyte cases and thermaltek which one should i go for?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would take a look at Cooler Master cases too. That's all I use and they are quality built!

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Cooler Master


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't really comment between the two three as I've never worked on either of 'em. The pro's and con's to look for though:

Sturdiness of construction
Any sharp edges to self-amputate fingers
Ease of access for adding/removing bit without having to remove other bits
Ease of hiding the cabling/wiring (often overlooked but can make a huge difference to cooling/airflow)
Looks (Purely a personal choice and often the most important to the user)

Gigabyte, CoolerMaster and Thermaltake tend to pass on all the above, leaving looks as the major decision :grin:


----------



## dlonra (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks amd_man! I will surely check Cooler master like you have said... I also want to consider the look of the case aside from the other major pro's


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have not had good luck with ThermalTake cases in the past. I feel they are built a bit too flimsy for my tastes.

I have been utilizing Antec cases for quite a few years and have found the mid to upper range cases to be adequate in build quality.

I have seen and heard a lot of good things about the CoolerMaster cases, and I will second Amd_Man's recommendation.

I have long preferred Lian-Li aluminum cases, but rarely have been able to justify the considerably higher costs, although the build quality is almost always unrivaled. I cannot speak for their lower-end steel and plastic cases.


----------



## dlonra (Mar 5, 2012)

@gavinzach thanks for the feedback about thermaltake... I would narrow down my choice then between Gigabyte predator looks cases and cooler master it is...


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Lian-Li are nice cases and if I win the lottery I'll buy one! Expensive, but really high quality!


----------



## dlonra (Mar 5, 2012)

Lian-li are quite expensive though... Its out of my budget range... Maybe someday


----------



## dlonra (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the lian-li armorsuit pc-p50R red!


----------

